# looking for a specific kitten/cat to ease my sons pain



## anditipping (Apr 4, 2014)

i am hoping some one can help. Our cat was very recently run over and killed which has left everyone devastated ( I never realised how attached we actually are to our pets) we had her since birth as we also have the mother. my son is more devastated than most as he is only 9 with learning difficulties and she used to sleep on his bed every night and he has cried every day for the last 2 weeks and wants a "new sox" now the cat wasnt a pedigree and we really cant afford to pay pedigree prices but hoping someone cant point us in the direction of a non pedigree that looks like the cat below



















thank you in advance for your help


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Getting him a cat that looks the same, whilst a nice thought, is only going to hurt him more. What if the new Socks won't sleep with him? What if she/he doesn't like him? It's harder to deal with when they look exactly like the little friend you'rve lost.

Why not sit down and have a long chat with him, then arrange to visit a rescue together and pick out the cat that you fall in love with?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry your son is struggling and unhappy, our cat was run over and killed in October and it was very upsetting for the whole family. The problem is that even if you found a cat that looked like Sox, they are such individual little personalities that it wouldn't be Sox and he would most likely find it harder to come to terms with it all. 

Maybe giving him a little longer to adjust and then taking him to a rescue to see how he feels about the cats there would be a nice idea - you could explain to him that one of cats or kittens needing a new home can choose him. 

My daughter made a memory book with photos of our cat so that she would have a keepsake to remember him by - I don't know if that is something that might help?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree. What he wants, though probably he can't articulate it and perhaps does not realise it, is not so much a duplicate of Sox but another feline friend - one who will love him. An outgoing and friendly cat or kitten who is used to children, or adaptable enough to cope, may fit the bill very well.

Liz


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your puss. Its very sad for everyone in the family but especially young children. What your son really wants is his Sox back. He needs to grieve for her and accept her loss plus you must not forget your other cat as her needs must be taken into consideration as well as to whether she would accept another cat. I think in order for your son to see this experience in a less tragic way would be for you to include him in making a memory book of photos, he could write her a letter if he can telling her how much he loved her, a poem or a story, something which involves happy thoughts of her when she was with you. Have you explained to him about Rainbow Bridge where all kitties go and are well and whole again? This might help ease the pain. Then when he has accepted her death and feels less unhappy, you could all go to your nearest rescue and choose another cat if you are sure your other cat will accept one. Don't look specifically for another Sox. When he sees several in a rescue centre, he might take to one completely different if it is a friendly cat and makes a fuss round him. I hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sorry about your lovely cat  I have lost a couple of cats who have been run over, broke my heart. The last one Freddie was the identical twin of Billy who I still own. I desperately wanted to have back a pair of identical cats, I so missed seeing them cuddled up as one. I actually bought an identical coloured cat but a long haired one. They are friendly but do not cuddle together as the brothers did. There is a picture of them together in my avatar, the only one!! You will not be able to replace your lost cat, but you will be able to find another lovely unique cat to love. Give yourself a few weeks and then there will be kittens galore to pick from. Good luck and take care xx


----------



## OwnedbyGeorge (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi,

Very sorry to hear about this - losing a pet is hard enough without having to cope with your son's particular difficulties as well. I would recommend speaking to the SENCO at his school (I know it's the holidays now) and asking for their advice on helping him through it.

I also suggest that a teddy that he can cuddle might help for now until you feel that he is ready to look for another cat as replacing Sox exactly could be very hard. In the photos Sox looks like a Siamese type? Try their rescue centre maybe? (Google can help find that!)

Best of luck.


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi. I am currently looking for good homes for kittens that were born in a neighbour's garage. There are 5 in total and I have a very good home for three of them. The remaining 2 are black and white slightly fluffy toms with faces just like the one you sadly lost.
I am writing from South Wales. I don't know how far away we are from you.

They are now about 4 weeks old, and today we are going to relocate them into our garden as the elderly neighbour passed away 2 weeks ago and his unsympathetic sister (who now owns the house) wants them evicted. If you are interested, I can take some photos later today when they are resettled.
best regards
Rowena


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Rowena, looking at the OP's profile it would seem that they haven't been back to the forum since posting a couple of weeks ago. You would be better to start a new thread on Rescue and try and get other members interested. If you put some cute photos of the kittens on that might help, people have found forever homes for cats and kittens via this forum. 

I think it's brilliant of you to rescue and bring them up. Hope the remaining babies find great homes soon.


----------

